# New Option: Delete Your Account



## Dragoneer (Feb 16, 2016)

We've upgraded the forums to XenForo, and by request, users now have the option to delete their accounts if they so wish. To do so, go to Personal Details (it can be found under your username). You can opt to delete your Fur Affinity Forums account, and have a 7-day window to opt back in.

*Please note: *this does NOT remove any posts you have made, but does delete your account and remove your login details and information from the forums.


----------

